
Netflix cancels Evangelion Italian dub due to fans backlash - Gabriele333
https://www.reddit.com/r/evangelion/comments/c6it4l/netflix_italy_removes_italian_dub_after/
======
JBukharin
Some background: Netflix contacted the one that adapted the first version back
in the 90s and the man has quite the reputation to create some insane (Really
Bad) dialogues while translating. While he had been long excusing the stale
quality with the limited time given to complete the workload, he is the
responsible of the Italian adaptation of the Studio Ghibli's movies and he has
received quite the critics for the use of certain terms that are either unused
in common instances or even outright obscene to the people. His name is
Gualtiero Cannarsi, by the way.

------
numpad0
That controversial new _English subs_ seemed much more accurate to me than the
old baseline, though I can’t speak for _Italian dub_.

After all it’s about a language that up until the last century “being rather
unhateful” meant a girl’s stuck to a guy like a magnet, so...

------
duxup
Probably need the backstory to understand what this is all about.

